# Do I learn dressage???



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

So I have ridden western all my life and only had english lessons once. And it wasn't pleasant, so I fell off my horse twice. The first time I landed on my feet by his shoulder it basically looked like I was going to mount. Second time they laid two barrels down along with two small pine trees and my horse did fine but he had to give a lil more ...mumph to get over and dont ask me how it happened but my head and my left arm ended up between his front legs. Luckily my horse stopped and I was all light headed saying, "Hey Prince! What are you doing riding me?! I'm supposed to be riding you!" I was esp angry with the teacher, she didn't come over to see if I was alright she just kept saying "THAT IS A WONDERFUL HORSE!" I'm thinkin, "I know he is now what about me!" And once I was back in line my friends said if Prince kept running his back feet would have probably hit my head.

So after severall years I have been thinkin aout taking dressage. And I know its hard but I really like a challenge, and I think it would be goiid to know both english and western I would also like to learn jumping properly along with dressage

So do I go for it? Or do I just need to learn english first?
Thanks


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Dressage is something that can benefit every single horse and rider, no matter what your main discipline is. If you find a good trainer, then I would absolutely recommend taking dressage lessons.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree. I know a lot of Western riders as well as hunter/jumpers who have greatly benefited from dressage. It really emphasizes communication with your horse and I think everyone can use a bit of that


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Dressage and English aren't exactly separate. I don't think you can learn one without the other. 

Chances are your balance was a bit off. The saddles are very different, and the position it puts you in requires you to maintain your own balance. 

Give it a go though, you could have fun.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Dressage means "the training of the horse" and is good for every horse & rider. Many of the better western trainers/instructors are using basic Dressage principals to help their horse. 

Do your homework first! Investigate the local Dressage instuctors in your area & make sure that you watch a few lessons first. Stick to ones that are successfully competing or whose students are competing & winning. There are some bad Dressage instructors, just as in any disapline, so make sure that they are teaching correctly as evidenced by successful showing. Run fast away from anyone who puts down the ones who show. 

Goggle trainers in a 200 mile radius of your home & check out their websites. Then go visit them & watch a few lessons. Go for the best you can. I have found that it is better to have one good lesson a month than to go with someone cheeper every week. 

Do not take lessons from anyone who has not successfully shown at least at 4th level. 

Jane Savoie has a great website where you can learn a lot for free or low cost!

Happy riding


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

yes but I've heard its just very difficult where you must have tight leg muscles, posture, and of course being able to give movements with nearly being invisable. Then I was told I should learn basic english before learning something as a challenging as dressage.....are they right?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Gus said:


> yes but I've heard its just very difficult where you must have tight leg muscles, posture, and of course being able to give movements with nearly being invisable. Then I was told I should learn basic english before learning something as a challenging as dressage.....are they right?


Dressage is not that difficult! It is fun if you like to challenge yourself. Tight leg muscles are for jumpers not Dressage, someone is telling you wrong...you must be relaxed and sitting quietly...

It is great training for the seat because it puts you in correct balance. this helps you to be secure & in control. You must be ok doing circles though, because you will do a lot of circles!

The first time I went to my current instructor I almost collapsed at the end of the 45 minute lesson, we worked so hard! But it did not take long to adjust & the improvement was awsome!!!

So far as invisable movements go, it is easy...just remember that a horse can feel a fly, and you want to give the lightest touch needed to get a response. I barely touch, then if the horse does not respond immediately, I pop them or kick once hard. The horse quickly learns to listen the first time, and then you can feel like he is almost reading you mind...

It is awsome & beautiful


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

No such thing as basic English! Start right the first time!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*dressage and western riding are kisssing cousins*

I think it is much easier for western riders to learn dressage than it is for them to learn hunt seat (english). Dressage and Western riding have more in common than with hunt seat . Both utilize a seat which is IN the horse rather than ON the horse. I mean that hunt seat asks the rider to balance lightly over the horse in preperation for jumps or sudden changes like riding cross country. 
Western and Dressage want the rider more deeply seated "into " the horse with more emphasis on collection and precise movement and communication between rider and horse. Not that hunt seat doesn't have that too, but it IS different.

Anyway, you will find the dressage saddle much more secure feeling than a typical english saddle; closer to a W saddle. In correct W riding you have a long leg and use a lot of seat aids to ride. Same in dressage.
Now if you are one of the W riders who brace into the stirrups and have a really hard chair seat, then you will have to make some radical changes in the way you sit the horse and rely on balance, not brace. 

The other thing that is hard for W riders is the need to have some contact with the horse's mouth. This can be hard for W riders to accept but it will be essential to allow yourself to take up the reins and feel the horse's mouth.

And another thing is that you will need to have more impulsion from your horse. The W jog will not work for dressage. YOu have to be ready to ask the horse to really move out and go forward.

Does that sound interesting to you?


----------



## Kauto Star (Nov 6, 2010)

I started my lessons in horse riding a year ago and I enjoy them very much. I have learned a lot in this first year. I can only ride dressage, and I find it a challenge. Some things are difficult, but that is because I am not good at doing two things at the time. I think you should give it a try and see if you like it.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Gus said:


> yes but I've heard its just very difficult where you must have tight leg muscles, posture, and of course being able to give movements with nearly being invisable. Then I was told I should learn basic english before learning something as a challenging as dressage.....are they right?


A lot of dressage riders I know also do pilates. There is even a dvd out there "pilates for dressage" that is really good...I think you can find it on the Sarah Martin website (she's a great dressage trainer that does clinics around the country). All of my trainers say it's about having a very strong inner core more than strong legs as you use your core more for the signals than legs.

Oh, and I used to ride western too and the first time I rode english....I slid right out of the saddle within the first minute!! ha ha....so you aren't alone with that.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

hahaha alright thank you everyone (so far XD) but maybe I was told wrong. All I have heard right now was, "Dressage is hard." "You should do basic english." (ground word, jumping, staying in saddle x]) Stuff like that, and I don't mind doing circles since I run around barrels all the time hahaha! I really want to too, I've always thought it looked graceful and i thought it was amazing how you hardly ever saw them giving them commands and I wanted to do it ever since.
Thanks every one
P.S. I got my inspiration from The Long Shot a fabulous movie


----------



## Kauto Star (Nov 6, 2010)

I have heard about the pilates thing aswell. A lot of riders seem to do it. I have to look up the DVD you mentioned. I am not a person to go to a lesson for it.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm learning dressage. I have my second lesson today =D I was NERVOUS and wasn't sure what i was going to get myself into but I LOVED IT!!!! It does hurt at first but you will have a nice balanced seat. Also ride bareback..it helps to gain balance.


----------



## Kauto Star (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a balanced seat now aswell. And my back doesn't hurt as much as it usually does at work. Dressage works for me. But then, it is the only kind of riding so far I have been taught. I hope you like it as much as I do Gidget.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Gus said:


> hahaha alright thank you everyone (so far XD) but maybe I was told wrong. All I have heard right now was, "Dressage is hard." "You should do basic english." (ground word, jumping, staying in saddle x]) Stuff like that,


These people obviously never understood the concept of dressage or were taught by someone that didn't understand what dressage is.

Dressage at its simplest form is simply good riding. There is no "English" riding separated from "Dressage" riding for even in the simplest request doing something such as trail riding the basics of dressage are a help to you. Ground work is in fact one of the basic training maneuvers to develop the horse to perform the advanced requirements of the higher levels 

Like most disciplines it can be taken to its highest form and it is unfortunate that people think that dressage begins at the Grand Prix level.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks I was only told rather negative things and wasn't sure now I want too. First I will gotta find a CHEAP trainer that's nearby... Now if anyone has tips to prepare for dressage while I look that would b helpful...x]


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spyder said it all. :wink: 

From my point of view I have to add I've been trail riding for while and started formal dressage lessons just 2.5 months ago, and I must say there is a difference in riding for me and my horses. So I'd say go for it. My only suggestion is look for a _good _trainer (check recommendations, watch couple lessons). I wasted almost a year of time + bunch of money on 3 trainers learning almost nothing before I found the trainer I'm working with now.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

oooooooo ok thanks I will be careful


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Dressage at its simplest form is simply good riding. There is no "English" riding separated from "Dressage" riding for even in the simplest request doing something such as trail riding the basics of dressage are a help to you.


Yes. If you take lessons from a good school you will learn dressage by default.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Just a little side note here - Gus bare in mind that you will not be riding 'pretty movements' and elegant, collected horses just yet. It is a common misconception with people that are not familiar with dressage to think that they'll go straight into learning movements, this is not what dressage is. Dressage is the training of a horse from the very basics, and the movements are ridden later in the horse and rider's training to test that they have established correct basics, and to encourage further strength and training in the horse. 

When you start dressage lessons, you're not technically riding dressage as such while you are learning to adjust to english. The instructor will be teaching you a correct english/dressage position, different aids for basic walk, trot, canter, halt and turn. It will be like going back to being a total beginner rider to start with. Once you have a balanced seat in a dressage saddle, can follow the horse's movement and effectively influence it , then you will start getting more into how to improve the horse's way of going. This is when you start true dressage - the training of the horse.

Therefore, all of that garbage you heard about it being difficult and all about invisible aids and sitting pretty, discard it! Yes, the goal is for the rider's aids to appear invisible however when you are starting out, this isn't going to happen. It takes years of hard work to get to the point where you can influence a horse in total harmony with just the tightening of a muscle or small shift of weight. Each aid for a movement, transition, turn etc. is different but so slightly that you must be exactly spot on with it's application. Again, this all takes a lot of hard work and a long time to master! 

I just had to add all of that, because I know people who have said they want to do dressage, they go and get some lessons and are sorely dissapointed when they're not riding half passes and pirouettes within the first 2 lessons!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

Ahhhh thank you Kayta! That helps alot!!!!


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

I basically ride STRICTLY dressage, and as far as western equitation, the length of the leg and whatnot are about the same (from my own experiences). The whole time I took a Western lesson, all I kept thinking was "Whoa - Dressage with more leather under my butt/thighs!" oh, and loose reins/neck reining, although the horse neck reined very poorly, so I mostly utilized my legs to bend him around corners and turns. I am thinking that I want to try MORE western, just to get to wear the bling and paisley patterns!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

so I have this english clinic and it's been so long I don't remember a thing about english should I just take regular/learn english first? Like when I say "a thing" I don't remember the girth, stirrups, saddle blankets how they go O.O this could be a minor set back T.T


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

It would be a worth while investment yes, to take regular english lessons if you are serious about learning the discipline of dressage. It is not something you can learn entirely out of a book or on the internet, eyes on the ground is the biggest help you can have and when starting out, you need this regularly to avoid any bad habits developing.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Lessons all the way. I found clinics to be rather useless unless you are on good level of experience (and want to advance). Also internet and books while great don't give you a real experience.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

So I watched the movie Long Shot again and now I want to more than ever, but the fact I haven't ridden english in ages worries me, but I have been riding my horse in an exercise saddle, does that count as english???


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Gus, don't worry much about "not riding English for ages". :wink: If you really want you can do it!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I reallywant to but it's ok I haven't ridden english that much? Wouldn't they put me into basic english and dressage way later?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Gus, YES you would go into what you are calling 'basic english'. It would be like me wanting to be a champion reiner, after never having ridden western before and expecting to go straight in and be doing all of the 'movements' in my first lesson. It doesn't happen like that. As I said in my previous post, do NOT think that going for a dressage lesson is going to mean that you are going to be riding half pass and pirouettes from the get go. You will have to establish a good english position first, while being a 'passenger' on the horse, then learn to refine your aids for the basic gaits and very basic laterals such as leg yielding and shoulder in a bit later down the track. If it was as easy as just booking a lesson and being able to ride piaffe straight away, then everybody would be a grand prix rider.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Kayty said:


> If it was as easy as *just booking a lesson and being able to ride piaffe straight away*, then everybody would be a grand prix rider.


Hmmmm..... Isn't it what some trainers (and some website) state? :lol:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Hmmmm..... Isn't is what some trainers (and some website) state? :lol:



Just a good come on and any trainer that advocates that should be avoided.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

hmmmm alright now I gotta find a cheap trainer. What horse should I use? My horse Snickers was a previous english horse but as far as I know she only did jumping, and is now a roper. Would it be best to use her since she has the most experience?


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

......or would they provide me a horse......:l honestly I prefer to use my own horse for a lesson (but I love riding new horses too......)


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

It depends where you go. Where I teach we provide a limited number of school horses, from novice up to medium level dressage, but other places do not have the facilities to provide a school horse so you may need to bring your own. 
As for a cheap instructor, if all you're looking for is cheap then you're already on the wrong track. When you look for a suitable instructor, there's a few things you should look for. Watch them teaching a lesson, does the student and horse make progress by the end of the lesson, and can you understand the instructor's reasoning and directions. Has the instructor produced successful students in the competitive arena? Has the instructor achieved good results on their own horses? Are the instructor's own horses will muscled, with a good topline, strong hind quarters and a relaxed/content outlook on life, and are they respectful of the instructor? 
Sometimes you can get lucky and find a cheap instructor, I think I'm about the cheapest qualified instructor in my area, as I've only just got my formal qualifications although I have been teaching for some time, and I charge $40/hour private on your own horse, or $50/hour private on a school horse. 

Depending on the level of the school horses' education, I think it would be more beneficial for you at least initially, to ride a school horse. Just while you start to get an understanding of english riding.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Gus, remember "you get what you pay for". Instructor twice cheaper than everyone else in area will not be all that great (to say at least).

Although I have to say it's kinda vice versa here - EVERYONE tries to make big bucks and those with few years of experience charge MORE than my USDF medal winning 30+ years of experience instructor. :shock: I never get how fair it is....


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

It sounds like you are going about this backwards...first you must find a good, quality instructor, then the discussion about money & what horse to use should follow. money should never be the criteria to pick an instructor. Find the best instructor you can find, then figure out how many lessons you can afford per month. I would start out with at least weekly lessons until you see how you are progressing.

When you start searching for an instructor, I would highly suggest you begin with the local Dressage chapter in your region. Do not take lessons from anyone who is not an active member, and currently showing or with students who show. Try to find one who is a USEF gold or silver medalist. I have found it much better to learn under advanced instructors. Do not waste you time taking lessons from someone who basically is only a beginer rider themselves.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

AnitaAnne said:


> *Do not waste you time *taking lessons from someone who basically is only a beginer rider themselves.


And money!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

hmmmmmm i see what you saying


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

i want to start riding english again but really it is just so ug in one word scary for me , i ride western i am a concerned i trust my horse im just scared


----------

